# New guy



## tntacomaguy (Jul 22, 2019)

Howdy all! I've browsed here several times and finally decided to make an account. Been smoking for year but just in the past 3-4 years have really gotten into it more. Normally my go to for smoking is; ribs, brisket, pork butts. Now I'm starting to feel a bit more confident and trying to branch out even more. Don't have anything fancy to smoke with, started out with an electric drum til it gave up the ghost and have been using a propane upright for probably 3-4 years now, just a couple weeks ago I bought a cheap pellet smoker/grill and am working on getting the hang of it. 

Looking forward to reading and learning tons from the experts here, maybe some day I'll be able to be of help to someone.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 22, 2019)

Welcome glad to have you on board. We like photos of any of your cooks.

Warren


----------



## tntacomaguy (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks for the welcome!! I'll be sure to try to remember to get pics. Before and during pics are easy, never think about pictures when its done and I'm ready to devour it lol


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 22, 2019)

tntacomaguy Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## kruizer (Jul 22, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## tareed94 (Jul 22, 2019)

Welcome aboard from Pasadena, TX


----------



## tntacomaguy (Jul 22, 2019)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.





tareed94 said:


> Welcome aboard from Pasadena, TX


Thank you for the welcome! 

I forgot to mention, I'm in the Knoxville, Tn area


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 22, 2019)

Welcome from Middle TN!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 22, 2019)

Welcome from a fellow Knox-vegas resident. I think we are picking up steam there are several members from the Knoxville area now!


----------



## Big Glenn (Jul 22, 2019)

Welcome from another Knoxvillian


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 22, 2019)

Welcome from Lago Vista, Texas. Looks like we have another Tacoma guy here :-) He's gonna hook up with Zach  

 Misplaced Nebraskan
 who is also a Tacoma junkie and big into his 4-wheel drive. Look forward to seeing pics. You'll get into the habit, just like the rest of us have and start fully documenting what you've done. My wife calls it "food porn" and I do have a propensity for posting lots of pics.

Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 22, 2019)

T
 tntacomaguy
 welcome!  

smoker and Tacoma details needed... and pics 

Thanks for the tag Robert


----------



## tntacomaguy (Jul 22, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Welcome from Lago Vista, Texas. Looks like we have another Tacoma guy here :-) He's gonna hook up with Zach
> 
> Misplaced Nebraskan
> who is also a Tacoma junkie and big into his 4-wheel drive. Look forward to seeing pics. You'll get into the habit, just like the rest of us have and start fully documenting what you've done. My wife calls it "food porn" and I do have a propensity for posting lots of pics.
> ...





Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> T
> tntacomaguy
> welcome!
> 
> ...



Can't beat Tacomas and smoked food!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 23, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Welcome from a fellow Knox-vegas resident. I think we are picking up steam there are several members from the Knoxville area now!



SmokinVOLfan looks like it's time you guys start planning a gathering. 

Warren


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 23, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 23, 2019)

Where do you get your briskets and other meat around this area?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 23, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 23, 2019)

tntacomaguy said:


> Can't beat Tacomas and smoked food!


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 23, 2019)

_"Can't beat Tacomas and smoked food!"
_
Wow....you have certainly gotten a warm welcome from the good folks here...and made some friends pretty quick. Welcome to the greatest forum on the planet!!

Robert


----------



## tntacomaguy (Jul 23, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Where do you get your briskets and other meat around this area?


Kroger, Sam’s club, Publix(rarely). I’d love to find a good mom and pop meat shop like  had back in WV


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 23, 2019)

tntacomaguy said:


> Kroger, Sam’s club, Publix(rarely). I’d love to find a good mom and pop meat shop like  had back in WV



I've got a couple Kroger briskets in my freezer right now from when they had them for $1.99 lb a few weeks ago. Ill get them from Costco sometimes.

For smaller meat shops Mother Earth Meats in Maryville is really good and so is The Fresh Market(Farragut and Bearden) but both insanely expensive.


----------



## tntacomaguy (Jul 23, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I've got a couple Kroger briskets in my freezer right now from when they had them for $1.99 lb a few weeks ago. Ill get them from Costco sometimes.
> 
> For smaller meat shops Mother Earth Meats in Maryville is really good and so is The Fresh Market(Farragut and Bearden) but both insanely expensive.



I've thought about getting a Costco membership but its a good ways from where I'm at. So far, I've had really good luck with Krogers, gotten ribs and butts a few times this year under $1.50lb. Been awhile since I got a brisket


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 23, 2019)

Welcome from NE Ohio


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 24, 2019)

5GRILLZN Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

